# It's the OOC thread for Tales from The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern!



## Lazlow (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright, this is no longer a recruitment thread.  Disregard the spoilered stuff below, it's now just for reference.
[sblock]
For backstory on the ca-razy history this game, see everything under the big line of  smilies.  There you will find a link to the original game thread that you may or may not want to read.  If you do read it, I promise you'll get a kick out of it.  If you don't read it, not only will you NOT get a kick out of it, but you will be just as prepared for the next phase of the game as those who have been playing all along.  (If you have been playing all along, please disregard the previous sentence.)

Okay.  Character-building particulars:  

35 point buy
Character level 5
All core races permitted
All core classes permitted
UA variant races/classes by permission
No alignment restriction  
Max gold (for 4th lvl characters)
Max hp first level, 3/4 hp afterwards
Will be using 'action points' from UA
Would like a physical description and short, not-too-detailed background of your character

I also have most of the Complete books, so anything you want to use from those should be fine, too.  Just point out to me where you're using something from a non-core book.

The game will take place in a homebrew but somewhat Greyhawk-ish setting, with slight mods here and there as fits my DMing whim. PC's will not initially know each other. Adventures take place in and around the town of Lizard Spit; specifically, the PC's will be loosely based out of The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern. Indeed, the name of the campaign is, amazingly enough, "Tales from The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern."  Funny how that worked out.

Yeah, as you can tell, you'll need to bring your sense of humor along with you. I would say that it'll be a feel-good, lighthearted romp through all the foibles and quirks that beset today's up-and-coming adventurers - that is, I would if I were inclined to say crap like that, which I'm not.

Any questions, ask away. Feel free to post your character ideas here - HOWEVER!! *In an effort to emphasize the fact that none of the PC's know each other, please put your character ideas in a spoiler block for my eyes only, and don't look at anyone elses!*  (I may regret this, but...  Besides, it might be fun to watch a party of five gnomish barbarians attempt to retrieve an ancient magical artifact, negotiate peace between two warring countries, try to solve a sphinx's riddle, etc...)

The Team Right Now:

_DrZombie_ = *Gruammsh Skullcleaver*: Half-Orc Paladin of some sort.
_Gray Shade_ = *"Sheriff" Berserker Bill*: Human, um, Sheriff.
_LogicsFate_ = *K*: Human Weilder Of Magics Arcane and Necromantic (W.O.M.A.N. - see what I did there), and master of *Richard*, her cohort.
_Wystan_ = *Ranti Akande*: Elven Fighter, queasy of stomach, long of wind, loud of dress.

I have no class restrictions, so if you want to be a weapon-wielding type like 3 out of the 4 characters already in, more power to ye.  If you want to go ahead and make the party "well-rounded" by adding some different skills, more power to ye, too (*COUGH*buttkisser*COUGH*).

I'll be taking submittals through the end of next week, and it won't be first-come first-serve.  And if I see two characters that I simply cannot live without, well, then I'll take two characters.  But no guarantees, so, you know...  Put your backs into it!

            :\         :\             

First of all, my sincerest and most humble apologies for disappearing seemingly without a trace about a year ago.  I won't burden you with details, suffice to say that various real-life goings-on left me without any means to access the boards, and when I finally did have access, I didn't have time, and so on and so forth.  A genuine sob story, as they say, and one for which I am truly sorry.

But now I have both access and time, and a hankerin' to return to the days of yore, when Ranti the foppish elf warrior donned a blindfold and strode into battle, when K the dark and mysterious spellcasting maiden literally rent the flesh of those who dared call her 'wench', when Gruammsh the half-orcish paladin shouted scripture at brigands before treating them to cold steel enemas, and when Mr. Berzerker Sheriff Uncle Milty Lord and Master Bill was simply Sheriff Bill, before Ranti went bonkers what with the titles and all.

In other words...  I had an _absolute blast_ playing Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern! with you guys and would love to play some more!

Fortunately we left off at a very good stopping point (not in the middle of a fight or anything), so it would be easy to pick back up.  (Your characters were leveling up, even.) UNfortunately, there is more than a dozen pages of gameplay to wade through to re-familiarize ourselves.  But, if you guys are willing to start back up, then I'll be more than happy to summarize for everyone (I'd need it, too).

So what say you?  The Chromium Orb of Frobozz is still out there, just waiting to be retrieved!

Who can forget these epic moments:

Gruammsh:  <puffing on a stogie> "I love it when a plan comes together."

Ranti:  "As I was saying, We seem to have the basis of a group such as you are looking for right here. However I feel compelled to state that we would be much better off if we would co-ordinate our outfits so that our matching Uniforms could strike fear and recognition and maybe a bit of jealousy over our good taste into our enemies... "

Sheriff Berserker Bill:  "I believe there WILL be death involved. But only as much as necessary, with just a little more for good measure."


K:  "Wench! He saitschssher ahHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


To further whet your memory and thirst for thrilling high adventure:  The Original IC Thread For Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern!

=========

A quick note about the other players:  Gray Shade, who played Sheriff Bill, is a friend of mine and will no doubt join if you guys do.  Ranger Rick, who played Desert Sump, the Forrest Gump-like monk, seemed to have disappeared about a month before we stopped playing and hasn't been seen on the boards since, according to his "last post" date (unless, of course, he's changed user names or something).[/sblock]

I'm gonna jump the gun just a tad here since we didn't have many submittals ( :\ )and welcome our two (yeah) new players:  Craw Hammerfist and Lord Raven!  They'll introduce themselves shortly (wait for my signal please, guys, you'll be on the scene shortly).

Continue your normal OOC goings-on in here.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2007)

second-to-last *bump*


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 26, 2007)

last *bump*


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 26, 2007)

Nooo, we need MORE BUMP!
 "I haven't been hanging in the TtT much lately, it would have killed me to miss this thread."
Don't feel too bad I disappeared for the year too. I'd hold out for Wystan though, he kept bumping the old thread for awhile.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 26, 2007)

Oooo, perhaps dropping an e-mail would be appropriate!


----------



## Wystan (Jan 26, 2007)

I am interested.... First time I saw this.... I tend not to frequesnt the PbP board.... 

Now to find Ranti Akande

Found him. Did we just mak 4th or were we leveling from 4th?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 26, 2007)

Hooray!  Good to see you guys again.  Don't have much time now, but I'll be around.

I think you guys were leveling up to 4.  Actually, you _may_ have been going up to 5.  I'll check on it.


----------



## Wystan (Jan 26, 2007)

I justread the entire thread. Wow are we wierd..... 

Looking forward to this..... 

I think my favorite quote (from Ranti of course) is "Cut off your hair and use it as a small rug."


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 28, 2007)

Indeed, we were quite the strange bunch.  Still are, I'm sure.

All my old game stuff is on my work computer (Shhh  ) so I'll figure out some details and post them tomorrow.

And thank you so much for giving this a second chance!  I'm excited to get back into this!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 30, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I justread the entire thread. Wow are we wierd.....
> 
> Looking forward to this.....
> 
> I think my favorite quote (from Ranti of course) is "Cut off your hair and use it as a small rug."




 Mine, From Ranti of course, was "Are the Ghoti (pronounced fish) biting today?" First time I read that it had me rolling for some reason.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm working on all this, I promise.  It'll probably be a bit slow going, but not to worry, I'm excited.

Anyone see Dr Zombie anywhere?  I suppose I'll have to drop him an email.

Also, Wystan, I see you read the original thread, do I still need to make a summary?  I mean, I'll definitely post some kind of summary when we start back up, but the amount of detail will depend on what you guys want/need.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Anyone see Dr Zombie anywhere?  I suppose I'll have to drop him an email.




You can probably catch him in the OOC thread of my game, The Hive.  He's playing a character there.  The link is in my sig.


-IG


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Wystan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would make a quick summary to explain the Wizard and the ruffians and the quest itself (I don't recall if I ever actually knew what the quest was in the first place....  )


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 1, 2007)

Since your writing it I'd encourge as much as possible(I could use a few good laughs).
 But as truth demands, I could keep going like I had made that last post yesterday. *cry*


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 1, 2007)

We were leveling? To 5th! Heh hehe ha Mwa haha, Mwahahahahahha.   

  :\   I shoulda been a cleric.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 2, 2007)

Arg sorry for the number of posts in a row.

Just wanted to post this for ease
Cut from my Character thread.

K Standing In Limbo, a few short miles from the OBOESRD Tavern


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, no word from Dr Zombie yet.  If he's not in I might try to recruit one more.

Also having a hard time getting hold of Gray Shade.  Unfortunately, today's his day off, and I've got a business trip to prepare for for next week, so I'm afraid there'll be at least that much more delay.  Thanks so much for your patience, though, I'm still excited and still looking forward to gaming with you again!


----------



## Wystan (Feb 2, 2007)

I will try to do a short summary of what we have done by Wednesday of next week as a prospective hiring sheet for new players... and a reminder for old players...


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 2, 2007)

Great idea, and thanks for the help!  I'll just give it a read and update with anything that I might think is important that you may have left out...


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2007)

Aaaarghl
 Almost missed this thread. just wanted to post something to industrygothicas OOC thread, noticed I hadn't subscribed, and saw your notice.


I'll so want to be back in on this totally bonkers game


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone remember where the RG was/is?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

*An announcement of Great Import.*

Er...  RG...?  I don't know if we ever had one.  Actually, no, we didn't, because each character was just meeting for the first time, and I had you keep them hidden from each other.

...In hindsight, and given the present situation, I should probably regret that.

But never fear!  If you have any kind of version of your old character sheet, that's cool; just lemme see it (for my own records) and we'll go with that.  If not, well...  I guess you'll have to make a new one.  Dr Zombie, if I recall, you were a variant Paladin, the so-called "Paladin of Freedom", which is basically just a CG Paladin.  It's in Unearthed Arcana, if you don't have it I can provide the particulars for you (probably next week).

Wait, weren't you guys leveling up?  Yeah, you were.  So you'll all need to level up anyway.  And since no one could remember what you were leveling up to, I'll just say go to 5th level.  (I couldn't figure out if you were going to 4 or were already 4, so I'll just bump it up and be done with it.)

Okay, announcement time:

I have some bad news and some good news.

The bad news is that Gray Shade, aka Berserker Bill, is not currently in a RL position to be able to post with any regularity.  Now, normally, I would panic, because as you all probably remember he (Bill) had a fairly integral part in the plot of this here adventure, and under normal circumstances I wouldn't want to do this without him.  

BUT!!!  Being the oustanding human being he is, has come up with a pretty awesome solution, which is the good news, and which will be played out soon enough.

Suffice to say:  The game is afoot!  Expect the unexpected.  Or, expect nothing at all and be just as surprised, really, I don't know why people say that.

Okay!  So.  Watch for some in-game post(s) from me in the near future (probably next week, possibly this weekend), and get your characters updated.

THE OLD BALD ONE-EYED SALTY RED DOG TAVERN RIDES AGAIN!


----------



## Wystan (Feb 8, 2007)

From reading the threads, you had decided to start us at 4th due to needing some 'Abilities' to kick in... That would mean we are going to 5th. I have posted an in game update in the in character thread... I will try to make an out of game one as well...

In Game Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133595

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah!  Well there you go.

I'm looking forward to it, too.  I remember the sheer joy I got out of playing it before, I'm sure we'll get back there in no time.

Just a heads up, I'll be piecing together a summary of sorts, a "Story So Far" to start out the new chapter, so to speak.  Should we start this new chapter in a new thread?  The old one is fairly long, something like 18 pages.  Or does it even matter?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, crap, I almost forgot!  We're gonna need to recruit another player to take over for Desert!  Alright, lemme post a very hasty recruitment thread.  People are all over those like Anna Nicole on a baked ham, so we should be able to get something pretty soon, right?

In the meantime, we can still play out the very tail end of Chapter 1, I'll work the new guy into the game when Chapter 2 begins in earnest.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2007)

Alrighty, this is now a makeshift recruitment thread as well as the de facto OOC thread.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 8, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Anna Nicole on a baked ham





I'll put in a character proposal tonight, but I just had to note that the Anna Nicole quip just got a whole lot stranger.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Any room for an eager to please, enthusiastic, polite little cleric of Bahamut who's only crime is being a KOBOLD?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 9, 2007)

Name: 	Golurn Barrelstave
[sblock]
	
	



```
Gender: 	Male 
Race: 		Dwarf
Class:		Rogue 5 
Alignment: 	CG
 
Str 16 –(10 pts)
Dex 18 – (13 pts) +1
Con 16 -- (6 pts)
Int 14-- (6 pts) 
Wis 8 -- (0 pts)
Cha 6 -- (0 pts)

Hit Points 39
Action Points 8
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +2, Grap +2
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/38, no armor)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5

+7 Melee, Dagger+1, 1d4+4, 19-20/x2, P or S
+8 Ranged, Mwk Composite Shortbow +3 Str , 1d6+3, 19-20/x2

Size category: Med 3'7" tall, 145 lb, 69 yrs old

Speaks common, dwarven and orc
Skills: [80 pts 8/4 max]
+2	Appraise (Int), 		0	+2	
+8	Balance (Dex), (acp0)		4	+4
-2	Bluff (Cha),  			0	-2
+7	Climb (Str), (acp0)		4	+3
+3	Concentration (Con), 		0	+3
-2	Diplomacy (Cha), 		0	-2
+10	Disable Device (Int), 		8	+2
-2	Disguise (Cha),		0	-2
+8	Escape Artist (Dex), (acp0)	4	+4
+2	Forgery (Int), 			0	+2
-2	Gather Information (Cha), 	0	-2
-1	Heal (Wis),			0	-1
+12	Hide (Dex), (acp0)		8	+4
-2	Intimidate (Cha), 		0	-2
+3	Jump (Str), (acp0)		0	+3
+3	Knowledge (dungeon) (Int), 	1(cc)	+2
+4	Knowledge (local) (Int), 	2	+2
+7	Listen (Wis), 			8	-1
+12	Move Silently (Dex), (acp0)	8	+4
+12	Open Lock (Dex),		8	+4
+4	Ride (Dex),			0	+4 
+6	Search (Int), 			4	+2
-1	Sense Motive (Wis), 		0	-1
+12	Slight of Hand (Dex),		8	+4
+7	Spot (Wis), 			8	-1
-1	Survival (Wis), 		0	-1
+3	Swim (Str), (acp0)		0	+3
+12	Tumble (Dex), (acp0)		8	+4
+4	Use Rope (Dex),		0	+4
```
Feats
Dodge, Mobility

Dwarf Traits
Darkvision, Stonecunning, +2 save v spells & spell-like effects, +1 attack v Goblinoids, +4 AC v giants.

Rogue Abilities
Trapfinding, Sneak Attack +3d6, Evasion, Trapsense +1, Uncanny Dodge

Background and Personality
Golurn is a reprobate.  Foul-mouthed when he can be understood at all, Golurn constantly mumbles to himself.  He has a pathological fear of drinking alone and will offer to buy at the drop of a hat if someone will drink with him.  In order to keep a willing supply of drinking companions, Golurn will curb his baser instincts and be almost altruistic.  Once someone has shared a few dozen tankards with Golurn, they occupy a special place in his heart.  Golurn will risk death to save a drinking buddy.  When it comes to alcohol, Golurn will wax poetic and become downright charitable.  Known to buy a round for the house, he has developed a reputation for generosity among non-dwarves.  Among dwarves, he is considered insane for the same reason.  Outside of situations involving alcohol, Golurn is virtually unbearable.  He doesn’t have the sense of decency to say other than what first comes to mind.   He schemes to obtain (steal) money to buy alcohol and is none too picky about the mark.   Frankly, Golurn would kill for a drink, but is afraid pure contract killing would hurt his image at the bar.  Not that he would pour ale on a burning saint (or a burning drinking buddy, for that matter – he’d put his drink down and use his beard to beat out the flames.)  His only other weakness is kittens.

Appearance
Dirty red hair and beard.  A constant grimace on his face with an odd feverish twinkle in his eye that never matches the rest of his facial expression.  Short, even for a dwarf.

Possessions
Ale acquiring inventory – {I’ll fill in the inventory shortly} 5400 gold?[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2007)

Lazlow, I'm at work all week, I only have acces to the SRD. Can you post the changes fromthe UA variant?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> I'll put in a character proposal tonight, but I just had to note that the Anna Nicole quip just got a whole lot stranger.




Yeah, so, I make that joke, right?  It's like one of my staple "like ____ on _____ " jokes.  Then on the way out of the building I see a picture of her in the elevator lobby monitor, on the front page of the NY Times website.  Didn't see the headline, but my reaction was the same:  Rolling eyes and a half-hearted "now what"?  Then I hear two people talking about her in the elevator, all about her kids, her lawyer/lover/husband/not-husband, her goldigging winnings from the ancient oilman what croaked so long ago, all the usual stuff.

Then, about three hours later at home, Mrs. Laz says, "Hey, did you hear Anna Nicole died?"

Is it bad that the first thought that popped into my head was, "Whoa, that's gonna make for some weird reactions in the Old Bald thread tomorrow"?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Any room for an eager to please, enthusiastic, polite little cleric of Bahamut who's only crime is being a KOBOLD?




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...  Maybe.  If that's his _only_ crime he may be shocked and appalled at this group.  Lemme see a character sheet!


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you, Craw Hammerfist, looks good so far.  I have no idea what the starting gold for 5th level characters is because they've failed to put it in the SRD, and I don't have my DMG on me at the moment.  (If anyone happens to have this info, will you kindly post it?)


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Lazlow, I'm at work all week, I only have acces to the SRD. Can you post the changes fromthe UA variant?




Sure, I'll do it tonight/tomorrow, as it's at home.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Feb 12, 2007)

This looks like a zany game!

As such I'm think about submitting something a little weird.

[sblock=Strange Character Submission]An awakened male capuchin monkey Variant Druid.

I'm also hoping that I can appy a lesser version of the awaken spell.  

Basically all I'm interested in having no racial modifier to intelligence (in lieu of the 3d6, I'd buy it along the normal lines via the point buy method) and the ability to speak 1 starting language.

For the last few days the idea has been knocking around my head, and I can see it being great fun to RP the little guy, especially since I won't be letting on to anyone that he can actually speak.  So there'll be lots of pantomine and playing down how smart the monkey really is.

So the net result would be the following ability score modifiers Str: -8, Dex: +4, Con: +0, Int: +0, Wis: +2, Cha: -6.  Which seems to be balanced if a bit on the low side which suits me dandy.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 12, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Lazlow, I'm at work all week, I only have acces to the SRD. Can you post the changes fromthe UA variant?




Okay, sorry for the delay, here you go:

[sblock]
- Replace Diplomacy with Bluff on the class skill list
- _Aura of Resolve_: Beginning at 3rd level, a Paladin of Freedom is immune to compulsion effects.  Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against compulsion effects.  This ability otherwise functions identically to the paladin's aura of courage class feature.
- Remove the following spells from the paladin's spell list:  _death ward, discern lies, dispel chaos, magic circle against chaos, protection from chaos._  Add the following spells to the spell list:  _1: Protection from law; 3: Magic circle against law, remove curse; 4: Dispel law, freedom of movement._
- Code of Conduct:  Must be CG and loses all class abilities if he ever willingly commits an evil act.  Additionally,k the code requires that he respect individual liberty, help those in need (provided they do not use the help for lawful or evil ends), and punish those who threaten or curtail personal liberty.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Feb 13, 2007)

Below is a more detailed character submission[sblock]
This is still a work in progress, and I've decided to go the Soul Knife / Pyrokineticist route, as a psycho monkey pyromanic is just too much fun.  

Infernus 'The Psychic Pyromaniac Monkey'
Lesser Awakened Male Capuchin Monkey Soul Knife 5 (Pyrokineticist at 6th level)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Tiny
Type: Magical Beast
Base Speed: 30', 30'Climb

Str:  2 (-4)  2 pts -8 Racial
Dex: 21 (+5) 10 pts +4 Racial +1 Level
Con: 13 (+1)  5 pts
Int: 14 (+1)  6 pts
Wis: 14 (+2)  4 pts +2 Racial
Cha:  8 (-1)  6 pts -6 Racial

HP: 37 (5d10+5)

AC: 16 (10 base +5 Dex +2 Size -1 flaw)

Saves: 
For: +2 (1 Base +1 Con)
Ref: +9 (4 Base +5 Dex)
Wil: +6 (4 Base +2 Wis)

Init: +9

Base attack bonus: +3 

Attacks: 
+1 (+3 base +2 size -4 str) Bite 1d3-4
+12 (+3 base +2 size +5 dex +1 weap focus +1 enhancement) Mindblade 1d6-3 + 1d8 Psychic Strike +2d6 Psionic Shot if thrown.
* Infernus starts each day by changing his mind blade to a bastard sword shape and charges it with his psychic strike ability. The psychic strike is then renewed at his earliest opportunaty. Also Infernus starts each day by gaining his psionic focus and renews this at the earliest opportunatey after it has been lost.


```
Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Balance                  15       2.0(*)   5        8
Bluff                   -1        0.0     -1        0
Climb                    21       8.0      5        8
Concentration            9        8.0      1        0
Craft (Alchemy)          3        1.0      2        0
Diplomacy               -1        0.0     -1        0
Disguise                -1        0.0     -1        0
Escape Artist            5        0.0      5        0
Gather Information      -1        0.0     -1        0
Heal                     2        0.0      2        0
Hide                     17       4.0      5        8
Intimidate              -1        4.0     -1        0
Jump                    -4        0.0     -4        0
Listen                   6        4.0      2        0
Move Silently            10       5.0      5        0
Ride                     5        0.0      5        0
Search                   2        0.0      2        0
Sense Motive             2        0.0      2        0
Spot                     6        4.0      2        0
Survival                 2        0.0      2        0
Swim                    -4        0.0     -4        0
Tumble                   5        0.0      5        0
Use Rope                 5        0.0      5        0
(*) Cross Class Skill
```


Feats
1st - Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Psionic Shot
    - Weapon Focus(Mind Blade), Wild Talent
3rd - Weapon Finesse

Flaws
Murky Eyed (Roll twice against concealment to hit), Vulnerable (-1 AC)

Languages: Monkey, Common, ?, ?

Equipment


Treasure:  9000gp
Weight Carried: 0lbs 
Carrying Capacity: Light(? lb), Medium(?-?lb), Heavy(?-?lb)

Racial Traits[sblock]
S -8 D+4 C+0 I+0 W+2 CH-6
30' climb speed
+8 racial bonus on climb and balance checks
Can takes 10 on climb checks
[/sblock]

Soul Knife Abilities[sblock]
Mind Blade: Short Sword (1d3), move action to form.
Bonus Feats - Weapon Focus(MB) & Wild Talent
Throw Mind Blade: 30'
Psychic Strike: +1d8, move action to charge mind blade with psionic energy, deals damage against next living opponent.
+1 Mind Blade
Free Draw: Free action to form mind blade
Shape Mind Blade: Longsword (1d4), Bastard Sword (1d6) or 2 Short Swords, full round action to change.
[/sblock]


Height: 1'
Weight: 6 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Fur: Gray/Brown


Appearance:
Infernus looks like your typical cute Capuchin monkey and wears an embroidered red vest.

Personality:
Infernus uses his tiny stature, cute animal looks and peoples assumption that he is mearly a 'dumb' animal to his advantage.

As such Infernus normally plays the role of adorable cuddly animal to the hilt, and is only too happy to perform various tricks for the apparent amusement of others.  

All the while Infernus bides his times and he slowly and methodically gathers information on the strengths and weaknesses of those around him.

Background:
Infernus was born a typical member of his society but was raised to sentience at an early age thru the efforts of a Druid name Snowstorm Bitterleaf.

Bitterleaf was waging a one man battle to preserve an ancient tract of forest from the depredations of both a nearby human settlement as well as local humanoid tribes.  All of whom coveted the valuable resources that the forest could provide.

Bitterleaf hoped to raise an army of sentient animal followers who could act as both his eyes and ears, as well as being able to lend tooth and claw to the fray when necessary.

Bitterleaf succeeded in his endeavour and discovered a relatively simple spell to enhance an animals intelligence to human-like proportions without placing too much of drain upon himself.

Unfortunately Bitterleaf was killed in a recently battle against a rampaging tribe of humanoids, Bitterleaf left behind a smattering of sentient animal followers to carry with this mission, prominent amongst them Infernus.

Infernus chose his name to reflect both his love of starting controlled fires to capture and slay his enemies, as well as his pledge to carry on his master's mission to the very depths of hell, if necessary.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 13, 2007)

Guys,

anyone here happen to be from tucson, arizona?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 13, 2007)

Not me.  Why?


----------



## Wystan (Feb 13, 2007)

Um, no... Is there a reason?


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 13, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> anyone here happen to be from tucson, arizona?




I'm from Tulsa.  Most people from east of the Mississippi seem to think it's in Arizona, though.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Below is a more detailed character submission[sblock]
> This is still a work in progress, and I've decided to go the Soul Knife / Pyrokineticist route, as a psycho monkey pyromanic is just too much fun.
> 
> Infernus 'The Psychic Pyromaniac Monkey'
> ...



Mr Lazlow Sir I'd appreciate some feedback on my character submission.

Thanks


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Not me.  Why?



I'll be in the states for a whole 3 days, and sisnce the missus and the kiddies aren't coming with me i thought i'd see if there was someone i vaguely knew to drink copious ammounts of beer with, since I never drink alone..... I'll just have to make some friends there I start drinking, I guess   .


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'll be in the states for a whole 3 days, and sisnce the missus and the kiddies aren't coming with me i thought i'd see if there was someone i vaguely knew to drink copious ammounts of beer with, since I never drink alone..... I'll just have to make some friends there I start drinking, I guess   .




You probably already know this, being from Belgium and all, but I certainly hope you don't plan to drink copious amounts of _American_ beer.  I compare that to drinking copious amounts of toilet water.  Nope, no place compares to Belgium for beer, as you well know.  Me and the missus took a little anniversary trip to Brugge a while back, and man, that's my favorite town in the world now.  I would absolutely LOVE to retire there some day, and just wander around the city center, feasting on fries, chocolate truffles, and beer, beer, beer.  (I'd die within a year, probably, with a diet like that, but I'd die happy!)


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Mr Lazlow Sir I'd appreciate some feedback on my character submission.
> 
> Thanks




But of course!

[sblock=Lord Raven only, please]I really like it!  I think it'd be a great addition to the group.  (I was going to ask you to change it to be non-Psionic, but your link to that particular SRD has all the Psionics rules in it, so, bonus!  The one I used to use didn't have it included.  Thanks for that!)[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Lord Raven, please note that I edited my response above.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Shayuri, I still haven't got a character sheet from you.

No rush, though, you've still got until Friday.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

Found my character sheet. I hope I can attach it, if not can I e-mail it to you?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Found my character sheet. I hope I can attach it, if not can I e-mail it to you?




Attachment worked fine.  Thanks!


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> You probably already know this, being from Belgium and all, but I certainly hope you don't plan to drink copious amounts of _American_ beer.  I compare that to drinking copious amounts of toilet water.  Nope, no place compares to Belgium for beer, as you well know.  Me and the missus took a little anniversary trip to Brugge a while back, and man, that's my favorite town in the world now.  I would absolutely LOVE to retire there some day, and just wander around the city center, feasting on fries, chocolate truffles, and beer, beer, beer.  (I'd die within a year, probably, with a diet like that, but I'd die happy!)





Yeah, dinking budweiser is like having sex in a canoe, as they say in belgium.

Anyways, if you ever come back to belgium, let me know, I know a few bars where they have every kind of beer brewed in belgium. The list covers the entire wall....


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazlow, please see below for a question:
[sblock]Is there an easy way to get the following, 19 Wisdom is WAY out of reach for me, but it is what the character is trying to get in the long run...

BLINDSIGHT,5-FT.RADIUS [GENERAL]
Prerequisites: Base attack bonus +4, Blind-Fight, Wisdom 19.

Benefit: Using senses such as acute hearing and sensitivity to vibrations, you detect the location of opponents who are no more than 5 feet away from you. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though it you discern incorporeal beings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Yeah, dinking budweiser is like having sex in a canoe, as they say in belgium.
> 
> Anyways, if you ever come back to belgium, let me know, I know a few bars where they have every kind of beer brewed in belgium. The list covers the entire wall....





******* close to water? (Asterisks actually there, Not trying to fool any profanity filter.... )


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2007)

My lovely character:
[sblock]
Gruaamsh Skullcleaver
Male Half-Orc Paladin 5
Lawful Good
Representing DrZombie


Strength 19 (+4) 
Dexterity 12 (+1) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 13 (+1) 
Charisma 10 (+0) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 7' 0" 
Weight: 430 lb 
Skin: Light 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond; Curly; Light Beard 




Total Hit Points: 38

Speed: 20 feet [armor] 

Armor Class: 21 = 10 +8 [full plate] +2 [heavy steel] +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 20
Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Will save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +6 = 5 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +9 = 5 [base] +4 [strength]  


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 116 lb. or less
117-233 lb.
234-350 lb.
350 lb.
700 lb.
1750 lb.




Languages: Common Goblin Orc  


Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]

Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]

Full plate armor [heavy; +8 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 50 lb.] 

Heavy Steel Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 10; hp 20; 15 lb.] 


Feats:

Power Attack  
Able Drinker [hand-edit as needed] 

Traits: 


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* 1 =  +1   
Bluff Cha 0 =  +0   
Climb Str* 4 =  +4   
Concentration Con 5 =  +2 +3  
Craft_1 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_2 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_3 Int 1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha 4 =  +0 +4  
Disguise Cha 0 =  +0   
Escape Artist Dex* 1 =  +1   
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha 0 =  +0   
Handle Animal Cha 2 =  +0 +2  
Heal Wis 3 =  +1 +2  
Hide Dex* 1 =  +1   
Intimidate Cha 4 =  +0 +4  
Jump Str* -2 =  +4  -6 [speed 20]  
Knowledge (religion) Int 4 =  +1 +3  
Listen Wis 1 =  +1   
Move Silently Dex* 1 =  +1   
Perform_1 Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform_2 Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform_3 Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform_4 Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform_5 Cha 0 =  +0   
Ride Dex 5 =  +1 +4  
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis 3 =  +1 +2  
Spot Wis 1 =  +1   
Survival Wis 1 =  +1   
Swim Str** 4 =  +4   
Use Rope Dex 1 =  +1   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


First-level Paladin spells: 1 (0+1) per day




Half-Orc:


+2 strength / -2 intelligence / -2 charisma (already included)

Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

Paladin:

Aura of Good

Detect Evil

Smite Evil (2x/day; add +0 to melee attack roll, paladin levels to damage)

Divine Grace (level 2)

Lay on Hands (level 2)

Aura of Courage (level 3)

Divine Health (level 3)

Turn Undead (level 4) (3x/day)

Special Mount (level 5)

Remove Disease (level 6)

Code of Conduct / Association

High wisdom gains bonus spells daily


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Paladin 10  
Level 2: Paladin 9  
Level 3: Paladin 2  
Level 4: Paladin 1 +1 to strength 
Level 5: Paladin 6  




Gruaamsh Skullcleaver's Equipment:


72 lb
3 lb
2 lb
5 lb
3 lb

3 lb
1 lb
5 lb
30 lb

1 lb
20 lb
12 lb
1 lb
_____
158 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Arrows (quiver of 20) x1
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, winter x1
Flint and steel
Lantern (bullseye)
Mirror
Rations (1 day) x5
Rope (50', hempen) x3
Signal whistle
Spyglass
Tent
Waterskins x3
Whetstone

Total





Mount: Warhorse (heavy)

Large Animal

Hit dice 6d8+18 (45 hit points)

Initiative +1 (Dex)

Speed 50 feet

AC: 18 ( -1 large +1 Dex +8 natural)

Attacks: 2 Hooves +7 melee; Bite +2 melee;

Damage 1d6+4 (2 hooves); 1d4+2 (bite); 
Special Qualities: Scent

Saves: Fort +8; Ref +6; Will +3

Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +7; Spot +7;
The mount is entitled to distribute an additional 2 skill points.

Empathic link; Improved evasion; Share spells; Share saving throws

More about Gruaamsh Skullcleaver:

[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Yeah, dinking budweiser is like having sex in a canoe, as they say in belgium.
> 
> Anyways, if you ever come back to belgium, let me know, I know a few bars where they have every kind of beer brewed in belgium. The list covers the entire wall....




Would one of them happen to be the 't Brugs Beertje?  That place was great!  As equally impressive as the beer list was the staff's knowledge.  I told this one bartender that I wasn't quite sure what I wanted, so he asked me a bunch of questions, like dark or light, sweet or bitter, malty or hoppy, etc., and I'll be damned if what he gave me didn't taste EXACTLY like what he said it would.  It was a Tripel Karmeliet, my new favorite, thanks to him, which, sadly, I can't get here.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Lazlow, please see below for a question:




Answer:

[sblock=Wystan only, please]Well, the easiest way I can think of right now would be to use an action point (I think we may have forgotten that we were using those!) to emulate a feat, i.e., spend an action point to use a feat you don't have.  Oh, but you gotta qualify for it, and you don't have the 19 Wisdom.  Well, hrmm...  The only other way I can think of is to get a magic item that grants you that feat.     Which might be forthcoming soon.     [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Would one of them happen to be the 't Brugs Beertje?  That place was great!  As equally impressive as the beer list was the staff's knowledge.  I told this one bartender that I wasn't quite sure what I wanted, so he asked me a bunch of questions, like dark or light, sweet or bitter, malty or hoppy, etc., and I'll be damned if what he gave me didn't taste EXACTLY like what he said it would.  It was a Tripel Karmeliet, my new favorite, thanks to him, which, sadly, I can't get here.




If you were a true beer lover you'd simply emigrate, wich would also give you the chance to DM a tabletop game for one of the civilised world's greatest roleplayers ever (I am too modest to tell you that that's me, but I figure you would have realised that from the moment you read my first post, so I won't point it out to you).  Did I mention Belgium is neighbouring The Netherlands, where they have those nice sweet places called coffee shops? And that the cops in Belgium don't give a rat's arse what you smoke as long as you don't do it in public?

So when exactly are you moving over here?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2007)

And you haven't seen De Blauwe Kater yet, where they don't have that much beer (only 80 different kinds, but some kickass music), or if you really really want to drink all the different beers, you can just go here


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 15, 2007)

Stop, stop, you're making me cry...    

Been to the Netherlands a couple times now, both for business and pleasure, and we really enjoyed it too.  Not much of a coffee drinker, though (ahem).  But overall I think we enjoyed Belgium a little more.  Me for the beer, Mrs. Laz for the chocolate.  If it were up to me, I'd move tomorrow!


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 16, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Stop, stop, you're making me cry...
> 
> But overall I think we enjoyed Belgium a little more.  Me for the beer, Mrs. Laz for the chocolate.  If it were up to me, I'd move tomorrow!




That's arranged then. next tabletop eberron session is next friday, so that leaves you with a week to settle in. I'll take care of the beer and the coffee, you just bring some beernuts. You can start at lvl 6.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 16, 2007)

*Announcement!*

Alrighty, I'm gonna jump the gun a bit here since we haven't had but two submittals and welcome our two (yeah) new players:  Craw Hammerfist and Lord_Raven88!

(Please hold off on posting for a bit, guys, I'll be introducing you shortly.)

I'll just do a couple more things in the current thread and then move the game to a new thread, complete with summary of what went on so far.  I expect to have that up around Monday sometime.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be watching with baited breath.  That's right, I'm going to eat sushi.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I'm gonna jump the gun a bit here since we haven't had but two submittals and welcome our two (yeah) new players:  Craw Hammerfist and Lord_Raven88!
> 
> (Please hold off on posting for a bit, guys, I'll be introducing you shortly.)
> 
> I'll just do a couple more things in the current thread and then move the game to a new thread, complete with summary of what went on so far.  I expect to have that up around Monday sometime.



Huzzah I've just got back from a weekend away with the family and received the good news!

Since your Monday is my Tuesday afternoon that gives me some time to finish my crazy character   

This should be a blast.

BTW at this stage I should be able to manage 1 to 2 every two days (hopefuly more), and this will continue unti April when I come under a new manager which will enable me to use the internet at work again.

Yay for organisational reviews


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2007)

i know i am 2 days past what the recruitment thread listed, but is there still a need for another player?

i am thinking a half-elf arcane archer.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 18, 2007)

tsk tsk tsk.

You should be thinking brain-damaged half-elf of uncertain parentage who's convinced he's a great wizard and uses his pet-raven familiar to clean his left nostril while holding blind-folded shooting contest, where he's certain he's gonna hit his mother-in-law dead between the eyes instead of allways skewering the apple she's balancing on her forehead he only put there as a pretense.

Hmm. Can I keep that as a second character for when gruaamsh bites the dust?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 19, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> This should be a blast.




_Mental note:  More explosions_



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> BTW at this stage I should be able to manage 1 to 2 every two days (hopefuly more), and this will continue unti April when I come under a new manager which will enable me to use the internet at work again.
> 
> Yay for organisational reviews




No worries.  I don't really have a posting frequency requirement (due to my own RL responsibilities); once or twice a week should be fine.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 19, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> i know i am 2 days past what the recruitment thread listed, but is there still a need for another player?
> 
> i am thinking a half-elf arcane archer.




Sorry, I already took one more than I had originally planned.  But stay tuned, you never know what might happen.

I don't think you can make Arcane Archer by level 5, anyway...?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 19, 2007)

*Chapter 1 wrapped up, new thread posted!*

Alrighty folks, chapter 1 is now officially wrapped up.  Check it out.

Chapter 2 is about to begin, just as soon as I - SHEESH Wystan, what do you have, the Quick Draw Thread Posting feat?!?  Anyway, just as soon as I finalize "The Story So Far" and post an introduction of sorts.  We'll keep using this OOC thread, but be sure to subscribe to the new IC thread!

Onward and upward!

(Wystan, you'll probably want to edit what Ranti says (but not what he does with the monkey, that's hilarious!), as you're _outside_ the tavern - but please wait until I post the intro, first.  (Then again, you might now want to edit it, it'd be just as funny...)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've almost completed my character, I'm mearly umming and ahhing over final equipment choices.

BTW do you have an offical rogues galery I should post this.

[sblock]
Infernus
Lesser Awakened Male Capuchin Monkey Soulknife 5 (Pyrokineticist at 6th level)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Tiny
Type: Magical Beast
Base Speed: 30', 30'Climb

Str:  2 (-4)  2 pts -8 Racial
Dex: 22 (+6) 13 pts +4 Racial +1 Level
Con: 12 (+1)  4 pts
Int: 14 (+1)  6 pts
Wis: 14 (+2)  4 pts +2 Racial
Cha:  8 (-1)  6 pts -6 Racial

HP: 37 (5d10+5)

AC: 17 (10 base +6 Dex +2 Size -1 flaw)

Saves: 
For: +2  (1 Base +1 Con)
Ref: +10 (4 Base +6 Dex)
Wil: +6  (4 Base +2 Wis)

Init: +10

Base attack bonus: +3 

Attacks: 
+2 (+3 base +2 size -3 str) Bite 1d3-4
+13/+14 (+3 base +2 size +6 dex +1 weap focus +1 enhancement/+1 PBS if Thrown) Mindblade 1d3-4 + 1d8 Psychic Strike +2d6 Psionic Shot if thrown.
* Infernus starts each day by changing his mind blade to a bastard sword shape and charges it with his psychic strike ability. The psychic strike is then renewed at his earliest opportunaty. Also Infernus starts each day by gaining his psionic focus and renews this at the earliest opportunatey after it has been lost.


```
Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Balance                  16       2.0(*)   6        8
Bluff                   -1        0.0     -1        0
Climb                    22       8.0      6        8
Concentration            9        8.0      1        0
Craft (Alchemy)          3        1.0      2        0
Craft (Poison Making)    6        4.0      2        0
Diplomacy               -1        0.0     -1        0
Disguise                -1        0.0     -1        0
Escape Artist            6        0.0      6        0
Gather Information      -1        0.0     -1        0
Heal                     2        0.0      2        0
Hide                     18       4.0      6        8
Intimidate              -1        0.0     -1        0
Jump                    -4        0.0     -4        0
Listen                   6        4.0      2        0
Knowledge(Psionucs)      4        2.0      2        0
Move Silently            12       6.0      6        0
Perform(Wind Inst)       2        3.0     -1        0
Ride                     6        0.0      6        0
Search                   2        0.0      2        0
Sense Motive             2        0.0      2        0
Spot                     6        4.0      2        0
Survival                 2        0.0      2        0
Swim                    -4        0.0     -4        0
Tumble                   6        0.0      6        0
Use Rope                 6        0.0      6        0
(*) Cross Class Skill
```


Feats
1st - Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Psionic Shot.
Bonus- Weapon Focus(Mind Blade), Wild Talent.
3rd - Weapon Finesse.

Flaws
Murky Eyed (Roll twice against concealment to hit), Vulnerable (-1 AC)

Languages: Monkey, Common, Sign, ?

Equipment

Handy Haversack 2000gp (5lb)
-Alchemist Fire (5) 100gp (5lb)
-Antitoxin (2) 100gp
-Horn of Fog 2000gp (1lb)
-Hourglass 25gp (1lb)
-Oil(10) 1gp (10lb)
-Pipes of Sounding 1800gp (3lb)
-Sunrod(5) 10gp (5lb)
-Tindertwigs(20) 20gp


Treasure:  2954gp
Weight Carried: 5lbs 
Carrying Capacity: Light(lb), Medium(-lb), Heavy(-lb), Lift(lb), Push(lb)

Racial Traits[sblock]
S-8 D+4 C+0 I+0 W+2 CH-6
30' climb speed
+8 racial bonus on climb and balance checks
Can takes 10 on climb checks
Low-light vision

Lesser Awakened Spell:
Type: Changes from Animal to Magical Beast
Abilities: Roll normally (3d6) for intelligence, all other abilities remain unchanged.
[/sblock]

Soulknife Abilities[sblock]
Mind Blade: Short Sword (1d3), move action to form.
Bonus Feats - Weapon Focus(MB) & Wild Talent
Throw Mind Blade: 30'
Psychic Strike: +1d8, move action to charge mind blade with psionic energy, deals damage against next living opponent.
+1 Mind Blade
Free Draw: Free action to form mind blade
Shape Mind Blade: Longsword (1d4), Bastard Sword (1d6) or 2 Short Swords, full round action to change.
[/sblock]


Height: 1' 
Weight: 4 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Fur: Brown


Appearance:
Infernus looks like your typical cute Capuchin monkey and wears an embroidered red vest.

Personality:
Infernus uses his tiny stature, cute animal looks and peoples assumption that he is mearly a 'dumb' animal to his advantage.

As such Infernus normally plays the role of adorable cuddly animal to the hilt, and is only too happy to perform various tricks for the apparent amusement of others.  

All the while Infernus bides his times as he slowly and methodically gathers information on the strengths and weaknesses of those around him.

Background:
Infernus was born a typical member of his race but was raised to sentience at an early age thru the efforts of a Druid named Snowstorm Bitterleaf.

Bitterleaf was waging a one man battle to preserve an ancient tract of forest from the depredations of both a nearby human settlement as well as local humanoid tribes.  All of whom coveted the valuable resources that the forest could provide.

Bitterleaf hoped to raise an army of sentient animal followers who could act as both his eyes and ears, as well as being able to lend tooth and claw to the fray when necessary.

Bitterleaf succeeded in his endeavour and discovered a relatively simple spell to enhance an animals intelligence to human-like proportions without placing too much of drain upon himself.

Unfortunately Bitterleaf was killed in a recent battle against a tribe of humanoids, Bitterleaf left behind a smattering of sentient animal followers to carry on with this mission, prominent amongst them Infernus.

Now that Bitterleaf is dead, the sentient animals are divided on how best to combat the threat the humanoids and humans pose.  Infernus has decided to learn as much as possible about the human settlement to gauge the best way of combating them.

Realising that the biggest threat that the civilised races possess is the legendary 'adventurer' Infernus is looking to find such a group to discover how they operate, so as to learn the best way to neutralise them.

Infernus chose his name to reflect both his love of starting fires to capture and slay his enemies, as well as his pledge to carry on his master's mission to the very depths of hell, if necessary.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 20, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I've almost completed my character, I'm mearly umming and ahhing over final equipment choices.
> 
> BTW do you have an offical rogues galery I should post this.
> 
> ...




Nope, no RG.  Not yet, at least, maybe later; your characters are strangers for the most part and to this end your character sheets are for my eyes only right now.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry guys, I was called out of town on business.  I'm back, though.

I'm trying as fast as I can to get the summary up!  Anyone seen LF?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, i stand corrected on the arcane archer...i should have said that is the eventual goal of the caracter. sorry for the misnomer.

i will have to be a bit more diligent if i want to catch a game i guess...enjoy the thread all.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for your patience, guys, things are a little hectic right now (my car died on me RRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH), but I should have things up and running soon.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 28, 2007)

awaiting patiently.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 28, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> I'm gonna jump the gun just a tad here since we didn't have many submittals ( :\ )




Don't feel bad, if I wasn't in 3 games already I'd have jumped at this game.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay guys, I figured we could wait forever for my summary or we could have fun introducing the new characters and setting up the next chapter.  Again, my apologies for the delay.  Onward and upward!


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 7, 2007)

Going out of town for a few days (back on Monday) - have fun trying to get Golurn together with the rest of the group...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2007)

Alrighty folks, I'm back from the wilds of Denver, and I have to say that I nearly had tears in my eyes from laughing at you guy's shenanigans in the tavern, there.  Hilarious stuff!

Am I the only one who wants to see a sitcom starring Gruammsh and the monkey, rooming together and getting into all kinds of zany situations, having to explain themselves to their flamoyantly wacky neighbor Ranti and their gruff-talking rough-drinking landlord Golurn?  _I think not._


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 13, 2007)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Alrighty folks, I'm back from the wilds of Denver, and I have to say that I nearly had tears in my eyes from laughing at you guy's shenanigans in the tavern, there.  Hilarious stuff!
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to see a sitcom starring Gruammsh and the monkey, rooming together and getting into all kinds of zany situations, having to explain themselves to their flamoyantly wacky neighbor Ranti and their gruff-talking rough-drinking landlord Golurn?  _I think not._



It certainly has been fun   

Maybe if Gruaam plays his cards right I'll let him be my cohort/sidekick


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll buy the monkey a little red fez and a bell-boys uniform. We'll just argue about who'll turn the handle on the organ and who'll collect the money


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 15, 2007)

Calling Logic's Fate!


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 15, 2007)

I see LF hasn't posted for nigh unto a fortnight, so I sent an email.  I'll wait a day or so for a response before putting K on autopilot (or, worst case, recruiting a replacement).


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 21, 2007)

You may have too, I new job and hobby have put a severe krimp on EN time, I'd like to say I'll stick around for this game that I loved so, but I can't garentee it. 
LF(Joe)
sorry


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, sorry to hear that (about less EN time, not the new job).  I certainly enjoyed playing with you, maybe we'll be able to do it again soon!


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay folks, well, let's plod on without LF for now.  (Kinda have no choice, given what just happened in the tavern, I guess...)


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll put this up for a vote:  Do you guys want another player character to take K's place?  I just noticed that you're now spellcaster-less (I'll leave it up to you to decide whether or not that's important).  I can go either way, so you guys decide.

In the meantime, we're still plunging ahead, I'll work in any new characters as we go along.  Onward!


----------



## Wystan (Mar 23, 2007)

Can we get a list of who is and isn't in the game here?

I know of:
Me
Gruumsh
Monkeyboy


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 23, 2007)

Sure:

Ranti Akandi, Elf warrior (Wystan)
Gruammsh, Half-Orc paladin (DrZombie)
As-yet-unnamed Capuchin monkey (Lord Raven)
Golurn Barrelstave, Dwarven... Drinker?  (Craw Hammerfist)

And to a lesser extent:
Sheriff Berserker Bill, Human berserking Sheriff (Gray Shade)

Basically GS has limited access to all the intarwebs right now, but will either post when he can or through me, if the plot (HA!  There's a plot?!?) requires it...


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 23, 2007)

So I was just plodding along the story and relised that I would morne this piticular game most of all, then I got the the end.   

I'm guessing this would be a bad time to mention that I'd like to give this one game a shot of continuing...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 24, 2007)

no, actually returning now would be really funny


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 27, 2007)

<.<
>.>
^.^

If you could use me.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah yeah, of course, sorry I didn't reply sooner.

Putting up a post now...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 28, 2007)

Wait, how is Richard dead now?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 28, 2007)

*cough* He was allready dead. K just gave the command word Collapse. Though now I look back, that could have been confused with K herself collapsing.


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 28, 2007)

She Is still working to hide his identity, if even if everyone and their grandma allready see it.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah, got it.  Carry on!


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 29, 2007)

07 Aye, Aye Sir


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 3, 2007)

Just sent an email to Craw Hammerfist, hopefully he's still interested in playing.  He hasn't posted since 3-21-07.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 20, 2007)

Dang it, I was right. I just can't keep up with a PbP My minds elsewhere each day. I want to wish you all g'luck and sorry to keep you waiting.

/Bow's out


P.S. >.< I hate it when I'm right.


----------



## Wystan (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you sure, I mean we are moving slow as it is.... 

I would hate to lose you from the game.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 26, 2007)

Forgive my absence, gentlefolk, I've been home sick with a nasty head cold.  Eat, drink, and be merry in the meantime...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to say that I'm stumped at the moment, regarding what we need to do to advance the adventure. 

I guess because I haven't read the previous posts and noone has decided to explain to monkey boy what's going on, I'm lost as to what to do.


----------



## Wystan (Apr 26, 2007)

I look in on this every day to see if/where we are moving. No comments lately as there has been a dry spell. I may need to just ACT soon.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 27, 2007)

As DM I have to say the slow pacing is mostly my fault.  ...But it _did_ take you guys a lot longer than I expected to just take a look at the scroll.

Being sick is no fun, either.  I promise we'll get something of more substance going really soon.

Also, it seems we've lost Logic's Fate  and the other new guy who posted once.  I'm all for just going as is with the three of you - Wystan, Gruammsh, and Monkey, with Berserker Bill in tow.  Sound good?

And Lord Raven, you don't have to read the entire previous thread, but you might want to at least read the first page or so, where Sunderkeg (owner of the Tavern) explains some of the history and shows a map of the town and what-not.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2007)

Fine with me


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm off to southern france till june 23d   .


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm off to southern france till june 23d   .


----------



## Wystan (Jun 6, 2007)

Have fun.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

anybody home?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

*raises hand* Infernus the diabolic pyromanic monkey is still here.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 26, 2007)

Here.....Have the other thread in a quick link that loads each morning too...


----------



## Wystan (Jul 24, 2017)

Still here...


----------



## Wystan (Dec 21, 2017)

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... yep... still here.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jun 26, 2018)

This is heartbreaking, Wystan. <salutes>


----------



## Wystan (Jun 27, 2018)

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... yep... still here.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 27, 2018)

... so what happened to the game?  Just stalled?


----------

